# Bowtech Admiral Question



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe you want to take a pic and post it. I don't know if I'm understanding what you mean


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

*Here's a Picture*

Picture of cable rubbing cam.


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I found out that I would need new limbs to fix my problem. This is my second Admiral this year and I'm done dealing with the problems they have. I'm getting my money back and going back to the Hoyt I was shooting last year.

If you own or plan to buy an Admiral I hope you have better luck than I did.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Sooner44 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your problems, but I feel your pain 

I shoot (shot) a 2006 BT Allegiance, that is in the shop *again*, having the limbs replaced for severe cam lean. I love the way the Allegiance shoots, draw cycle, accuracy and low noise level, however I'm fed-up with the constant headaches associated with repairs.

I plan on purchasing a new bow this week and thought about the Admiral, thought maybe BT had improved their quality and reliability but after reading your post and looking at the pictures, I think I'll go with another manufacturer.

Can't be any worse (I hope).


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

shoot a elite there damn awsome


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's a thread I put on here about the problems I had with my first Admiral this year.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=924892


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hope I don't loose a wheel on the Bowtech bandwagon i'm on.


----------



## gf319804 (Feb 6, 2008)

I took my bow in to my dealer last week with the same issue, and they informed me that Bowtech changed the cam design on the Admirals shortly after they started shipping them out, and that I one of the bows that had the old cams. I will be picking my new bow up friday with the new cams, so we will see how things go.


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

gf319804 said:


> I took my bow in to my dealer last week with the same issue, and they informed me that Bowtech changed the cam design on the Admirals shortly after they started shipping them out, and that I one of the bows that had the old cams. I will be picking my new bow up friday with the new cams, so we will see how things go.


My bow had the new cams on it (with the diamond) but the cable was still hitting. Good luck!


----------



## gf319804 (Feb 6, 2008)

ieatmeat said:


> My bow had the new cams on it (with the diamond) but the cable was still hitting. Good luck!


Dang, I hate to hear that. Oh well, I'm just gonna hope for the best and see what happens...


----------



## wc2005 (Jul 22, 2009)

I just purchased a Razor Edge Diamond (by bowtech) and just noticed that the cable is rubbing the cam. It was already starting to cut into the cable...had it less than a week so I'm taking it back.


----------



## KodiakMech (Jan 13, 2010)

I just received my 2009 Admiral and it's doing the same thing. Contacted Bowtech with the answer that every Admiral ever made has cable/cam contact. Sounds like bologna to me. Mine is getting sent back for a 2010 Admiral or Destroyer.


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

i went and looked and drawed back my girlfriends admiral and the cable isnt touching the cam. it is close but the cabe shows no sign of rubbing. what what draw lengths do you guys have yours set at?


----------



## KodiakMech (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine is set at 28.5 60lb draw. I've tried everything from more twists in the cables, less twists in the cables and the same for the string with no change.:BangHead:


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

does anyone know if the captian is doing the same thing?


----------



## lauri (Jan 21, 2009)

No, with captian it is really close, but it doesn't hit the cam.


----------



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

*admiral cam*



KodiakMech said:


> I just received my 2009 Admiral and it's doing the same thing. Contacted Bowtech with the answer that every Admiral ever made has cable/cam contact. Sounds like bologna to me. Mine is getting sent back for a 2010 Admiral or Destroyer.


everyone made??come on funny mine don't and at full draw I have between 1/8 and 3/16 clearance.no wheres close to rubbing.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

My daughter's pink Lemonade Genesis has a cam that rubs the bottom limb....

If I forget to have the cable slide attached...

Of the 5 compound bows in this house, made by 4 different companies, none of them rub the cams into the limbs or the cables/strings aside from laying into their intended tracks, and I believe that Bowtech has the engineering and manufacturing expertise to not have this happen in normal operation. 

Hey, i saw the video.

I would consider it either defective or in need of service. In my opinion, if you're otherwise happy with the bow, and if Bowtech/Dealer handles it without any hassle, accept their apology and remember to look for it in the future. If they try to convince you that it's normal, or your fault, look elsewhere.


----------



## KodiakMech (Jan 13, 2010)

deere318 said:


> everyone made??come on funny mine don't and at full draw I have between 1/8 and 3/16 clearance.no wheres close to rubbing.


That's what I said. I really loved the 2009, I just couldn't swallow the line that all of them touched. Mine was sent back today for the 2010 Admiral. Hopefully the flex guard helps resolve this problem.

Thanks to all for the comments and photo's.


----------

